# Classical music ring tones



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Getting tired of the stock phone sounds, so looking for something better.

It must be short, loud-ish, and sound good in a loop.

I'm going to try the first eleven notes from the overture to Beethoven's Fidelio.

Something from Philip Glass or Steve Reich could also work.

Any other candidates?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

A climbing scale that serves as a sub-climax in several places in Tippett's "The Midsummer Marriage." (No one recognizes it and I don't have to confuse my phone ringing for anyone else's. -)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

The first thing that came to mind upon opening this thread and various initial musings, was that early bar or two of Schumann's Konzertstuck for Four Horns. Right after the first couple of chords from the orchestra, with the horns playing the first theme solo. Four loud solo horns, and the melody even ascends like some popular standard ringtone.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't have a classical tone, but I don't know how many times I've heard "Für Elise" from other peoples' phones.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 4'33" and I never pick up the call.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I currently have 2 ringtones on my phone. Both I created with a ringtone maker. My standard ringtone is Perlman playing the finale of Vivaldi's L'Estro Armonico RV356. My ringtone for my ex-wife is Bohm conducting Schubert's 9th. The opening "charge" in the 1st movement.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Do Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries! If I had a musical ringtone, that's what I'd pick


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't own a phone. But I did once hear someone's phone play the Prelude to the E major partita for solo violin. He picked up the phone to answer the call. It was Bach. (The ring tone, not the caller)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I use the opening of Berlioz' _Les Troyens_ both as a ring tone and as my alarm clock on the phone.

No-one has yet identified it, but if you have to wake up in the morning, you might as well be roused by something enjoyable!

Of course it was rather difficult to locate a suitable on-line service for this .... so I didn't (no, definitely didn't) rip track one from a CD and save it onto my phone, even though it took only a few minutes to sort it all out. No, I didn't do that!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

These work:

Contrapunctus IX from Bach's Art of the Fugue
Second movement from Webern's Variations for Piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I use the opening of Berlioz' _Les Troyens_ both as a ring tone and as my alarm clock on the phone.
> No-one has yet identified it, but if you have to wake up in the morning, you might as well be roused by something enjoyable!
> 
> Of course it was rather difficult to locate a suitable on-line service for this .... so I didn't (no, definitely didn't) rip track one from a CD and save it onto my phone, even though it took only a few minutes to sort it all out. No, I didn't do that!


Right on. . .

Incidentally, I was in line at a See's Candies at the mall and a teenage girl had--- I kid you not-- a ring tone which had the opening theme of the last movement to Dvorak's Ninth Symphony.

"The Dvorak Ninth! How lovely." I say.

"What?" says the girl.

"The ring tone on your phone that just went off; its 'D-VROOOOOOOOOOOR-AAAAAAAK," I say.

"Oh. . . is that what it is?" she replies. . .

She has the ring tone. She presumably likes it, or she wouldn't have bought it.

-- but has no further inclination to check out the music?

It must be the sodium fluoride in the water.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I like to have something loud enough to be heard over the noise of a busy street and most classical and opera doesnt cut it. I have tried! The prelude act 3 lohengrin I had for a while, ditto Overture Flying dutchman.
I have Celia Cruz now "La negra tiene tumbau" I get some stares but I dont get my ringtones confused with someone elses.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The first few bars of this just to confuse people.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> I like to have something loud enough to be heard over the noise of a busy street and most classical and opera doesnt cut it.


Good old Hector does well for me ... especially with the phone set to magnitude 9.1 on the Richter scale for vibrate


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I had an old Nokia brick phone once that played a tinny electronic version of Pachelbel's Canon (or is it 'cannon'- search me!) I'm afraid I'm like the clueless teenager in the mall in that I don't really have any desire to investigate the piece further- I just needed to get rid of the embarrassing Trigger Happy TV ringtone that was the default setting. 

Now I'm thinking about buying an actual 21st century smart phone and the ringtone possibilities are endless. I'm thinking about John McCormack singing I Hear You Calling Me (geddit?) or maybe just something loud and punchy with plenty of high notes that I can hear above the kids yelling!


----------

